# Good news we caught one more



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Islamic terrorist freak Abu Hamza al-Masri was arrested in London yesterday and accused in a U.S. indictment of trying to establish a terrorists training camp in Oregon.

That's right, I said Oregon. The state of Oregon. As in, right here in the United States of America....you know, north of California, right next door to Idaho? Yes. that's the place. A lot of trees.

This wacko is linked to Richard Reid, the Al-Qaeda shoe bomber that was thwarted while trying to bring down another American passenger jet. He is accused in the indictment of providing support for the Taliban and Al-Qaeda.

The only unfortunate part about this is that British prosecutors say the United States has promised we won't seek the death penalty against Hamza in order to get him extradited here. That's a bit of a bummer, but I suppose we'll take him anyway. *If we're a little selective in our choice for prisons for this murderer ... one in the South, for instance ... the prisoners will do for us what our government wouldn't.* :beer:

Al-Qaeda has cells in the United States...and now we know they tried to establish a training base here. To anyone who doesn't take the war on terror seriously, this is your wake up call.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I couldn't believe my eyes and ears a couple years ago right after the WTC attack the news, local and national, had a special on one of the AlQaeda's money making schemes. They sell childrens toys some type of helicopter and other nice looking toys. Anyway I goto Minot to the mall to do some Christmas shopping and what do I see selling toys in the Mall. I couldn't believe it, I could tell by their foreign language they were speaking it was the very people that was on the news. I still can't believe what I saw and it was allowed to happen somehow!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i really REALLY doubt that buckseye


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You are without a doubt a doubter  ....whatever seen it with my own eyes. For the heck of it why would you doubt this or me? 8)


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

If you saw this, what did you do about it? You said you recognized them as the same group. Did you report it to anyone? Merchants of Arab heritage does not equate to Al Quaeda in Minot, hopefully someone checked them out to be sure but it does sound far fetched.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't know all I saw was like you said Arab Merchants selling the exact same toys as was put on TV. As far as doing something, if I was in charge of the Mall They sure wouldn't have been there selling those highlighted toys. I tell ya what I saw it with my own eyes and I am in disbelief worse than you guys. They were set up in the area not in the stores but where people walk, there were alot of other vendors there too. Don't kill the messenger!!! :sniper:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The Justice Department is saying that Jose Padilla, a/k/a Osama bin Lopez, the American citizen who has been detained by the government without being charged or tried for two years, sought to blow up hotels and apartment buildings in the U.S. and set off a nuclear "dirty bomb." Well, I suppose that's a good enough reason to take him into custody.

Padilla, along with an Al-Qaeda accomplice, planned to find apartment buildings supplied with natural gas. They were then going to rent two apartments, seal them off, turn on the gas, then set timers to blow the buildings up for a nice little terrorist attack. Padilla had wanted to set off a nuclear dirty bomb, but his handlers didn't think that was feasible, so Al-Qaeda leaders wanted him to focus on his apartment building plot. How many Jose Padillas are in this country right now as we speak? Probably a bunch.

Justice Department documents also detail his contacts with Al-Qaeda leaders and his training in Afghanistan. The government classifies him as an "enemy combatant," and seems hell-bent on holding him indefinitely. The Supreme Court is in the process of deciding whether or not the war on terror gives the government that right. We'll see what they say. If he's an American citizen, he should be given due process, including a trial by his peers, and if found guilty, taken out back and shot for treason.

OK ... we're holding him. Fine. But no matter what he planned, he is still an American citizen and he was taken into custody on American soil. He is afforded the full protection of our Constitution. This means that either the Justice Department should charge him with a crime, or let him go.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Saddam Hussein has now been in Coalition custody for 6 months, since being dragged out of a rat hole in Iraq on December 13th. Apparently what is going to happen is that he will be tried by the Iraqis. Saddam even has a 20-member legal team.

It's now being reported that prosecutors are struggling to build a case, because they are having problems finding witnesses and evidence to prove that Saddam committed atrocities.  Do you mean to tell me that Johnnie Cochran is on the defense team? :lol:

If there is anyone on this earth that is guilty as charged, it's Saddam Hussein. From gassing the Kurds to using chemical weapons, Saddam has done it all. He even had disloyal members of parliament whacked, one right after the other, not long after taking power. What more evidence do they need? Could Saddam walk on a technicality? Maybe...but only if they Iraqis let him.

The only smoking gun they need in this case is one to use in Saddam Hussein's firing squad.

*Oh, and another thing. This should send a message to our Special Ops folks in the Middle East. When they find Osama they need to make sure that there are no future headlines worrying about a lack of evidence.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

Shoot the bastard in the head, along with anyone that's with him.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The International Committee of the Red Cross (which is separate from the American Red Cross,) *has completely lost its mind*. Last night, a spokeswoman said that Saddam Hussein must be released from custody or charged by June 30 if the coalition is to conform to international law. Release Saddam? Let him walk? *Are these people nuts? That is an interesting date, don't you think? The International Red Cross is demanding Saddam's release on the very day that sovereignty is being handed back to the Iraqi government. Mere coincidence, I'm sure.*

Screw international law. Isn't it interesting how these international organizations have all this selective outrage over the war in Iraq, only because it involves the United States? If Saddam were being held by, say, the Saudi government, would they be so upset? Doubt it.

And what about the idea of letting Saddam go? Isn't the International Red Cross concerned about the hundreds of thousands of innocent men, women and children that Saddam slaughtered? The rape rooms? The (real) torture? Gassing the Kurds? Killing people with chemical weapons? Nope...none of that matters. The anti-American template must be followed...anything to make us look bad.

It's pathetic that an organization that is supposed to stand for relieving human suffering is now proposing letting a barbarian like Saddam out of captivity. Idiots.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

"*Are these people nuts? That is an interesting date, don't you think? The International Red Cross is demanding Saddam's release on the very day that sovereignty is being handed back to the Iraqi government. Mere coincidence, I'm sure*."

They are *NOT* demanding that Saddam be released. They are saying that since June 30 is the end of the U.S. occupation, that the war is "over" and therefore Hussein must be either charged or let go. They are definitely not advocating his release but getting the ball rolling on charges to be made.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Heres th Associated press release, read it yourself
http://www.whotv.com/Global/story.asp?S=1939349

IF anyone is naive enough to think our occupation will end on the 30th forget it, this thing will have to go on for another year at least.

Since the above article was read I have read a follow up where they are backpeddling from their assertion that he should be charged or released and they are now stating that no war criminals should be released. Do a google search with( international red cross saddam release ) as key words if you are interested 
Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Think the war on terror is something that is fought in some distant city thousands of miles away? Think what happened on 9/11 can't happen where you live? Think the Bush administration is overreacting to the threat? Well, listen up.

Authorities have charged Somali national and terrorist Nuradin M. Abdi with plotting to blow up a Columbus, Ohio shopping mall in the name of Al-Qaeda and Osama Bin Laden. And how was this guy caught? A foreigner tracking system aided in his capture. These are the kinds of things we need to win World War IV, the war on Islamic terrorism.

Oh, and by the way, how long before Democrats accuse John Ashcroft of just arresting people out of the blue, and manufacturing terrorism charges to make the administration look good? :eyeroll: Shouldn't take very long.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

What...didn't he commit any war crimes.. ever?? I hoped the world would find him guilty of horrible crimes and hang him. 8)


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

I STILL WANT TO KNOW WHEN ARE THEY GONNA OPEN SEASON ON ******** :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

